# I might say good by to my car



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

OK so heres the deal i was driving to work and car got real hot fast then lots of steam open the hood huge crack in the rad no biggie put a brand new one in then to realize my water pump had went also so i said allright took it to the garage then put a new one in then call me and tell me i got antifreze coimng out my tail pipe, **** it might be a head gasket but if its more then im looken at getting a new engine so idk what i want to do becuase i have a brand new extreme diminisons drift body kit not even installed yet, black headlight not installed yet also a stock wing and fiberglass fenders, things that are installed on the car are hot shot headers, obx catback modifided with a high flow cat, think ass spark plug wires no more then 7k on them it tan leather interior and anything else that could go would go if i choose to part it out let me know what you might want/ pay for it or advice what i should do eg. buy a beater till i can redo my whole car or buy a ok car between 5-10 grand and sell the rest of my car off


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Price a used engine at wrecking yards and radiator from Advanced or Autozone or used. If you can find help to swap a motor ,you can fix the car for under $1500.


----------



## chrispofahl (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm partial to my altima so my reaction would be to get a beater (such as my dad's 88 f150) to drive while I had the engine rebuilt or found another engine to rebuild. Altima's are just too cool to let go.


----------

